# Shedender of Furminator?



## RustyBaby (Apr 23, 2006)

Should I get the furminator or the shedender for my golden?


----------



## Benji (Apr 12, 2006)

Man, that's a tough one. I suppose each person that has one of these will have a different opinion on the subject. Check the specks, do some homework and find the one that is best suited to your particular need.


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

*hello*




RustyBaby said:


> Should I get the furminator or the shedender for my golden?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> get both


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

What are they?


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Dog brush or strap dealies.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

My brother has a chocolate lab, and he swears by the strap dealie.


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*The shed ender works!!!!*

Ok i have the Shed ender and it works awsomly { i know thats not a word but still lol} It really REALLY does, i have long haired breeds {shelties} and it works and its so easy to if you get it on the tv ad i think its like 15.00 plus, but you can get it cheaper at the store. but it works soooooooo good


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

The loop thingie is commonly called a shedding blade. I use it on all my dogs, both long double coated (moose) and short coated. They will lay still until my arm wants to fall off and it sure gets tons of loose hair. My DH prefers a rake for moose.


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

Just a word of caution about these tools (for those with double-coated breeds)...Be careful so you don't pull out your dog's undercoat! A lot of people think they are doing their dog a favor by doing this, especially in the summer. However, it's far from the truth. A dog with a proper undercoat will actually stay much cooler than a dog that has had their's stripped. IMHO, you're just better off brushing your dog or letting the loose hair fall out on its own.

Just my 2c,
Darcy


----------



## SiNNiK (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought the ShedEnder at a store called "Linens and Things" for $9.99. If you buy it off the TV or off their website ( www.shedender.com ) it'll cost you $14.99 and you get a lint brush as a 'freebie'.

I spent alot of time in Petsmart looking at the Furminator and just couldn't bring myself to spend $60 for a brush, so I looked at the ShedEnder and it has the same blade as the Furminator, just a different handle. Bought it, used it, love it.

Absolutely cannot believe how much hair it's gotten off of my pooch!


----------

